# Dreamlike effect



## enicole (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi,

I have seen many photos that have a certain look to them - they look dreamlike, kind of fake but very tasteful and visually pleasing.  I'm assuming this effect is achieved in Photoshop or some other compriable photo editing program?  I would really like to know how to do this, it has a nice look

To give some examples.. (copyright their respective owners, I am simply using these for example)

Thanks for any help about this 


Edit: Okay I have taken them down.  Thanks for the help


----------



## Garbz (Oct 26, 2007)

For starters please replace those with links. Forum policy here when showing work which is not your own.

These images are about light and tone control. The above looks like a photo with some VERY large and soft light sources limiting the overall sharpness and dynamics. The face looks like contrast has been artificially been added only to the lighter areas.

The bottom one looks like it may simply have been photographed into the sun, nothing more or less. Maybe the shadows were lightened slightly to bring out some foreground detail.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm surprised that you can't see the light source in the sunglasses. That's some good shooting.


----------



## Deadeye008 (Oct 26, 2007)

Google "Lucisart"


----------



## fmw (Oct 26, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I'm surprised that you can't see the light source in the sunglasses. That's some good shooting.


 
The main light source is from the left (or the subject's right).  The camera lens isn't in the right position to record a reflection of the light.  Not very complicated.


----------



## elzibar (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi,

If you really like the dreamlike effect and provided you are not adverse to using film, investing in a 'toy camera' might be a good move. I have been using a Holga for a while now, and due to light leaks and general tempromentaility some really nice soft focus 'dreamlike' effects can be achieved.

Admittedly, you do loose the control, but when you develop you pics you will find you can wait to see what they look like!

May be worth looking at:
www.stuartwoodall.blogspot.com
(click on the 'filmwasters' and 'susan burnstine' links on the right.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 29, 2007)

Pics are down, but if someone mentioned Lucisart, then this is probably like a Dave Hill kind of style (http://www.davehillphoto.com/).

It's achieved with great lighting, and post processing that heavily emphasizes multiple sharpening layers, a bit of high pass filtering, and selective contrast adjustments.


----------



## kelley_french (Oct 29, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Pics are down, but if someone mentioned Lucisart, then this is probably like a Dave Hill kind of style (http://www.davehillphoto.com/).
> 
> It's achieved with great lighting, and post processing that heavily emphasizes multiple sharpening layers, a bit of high pass filtering, and selective contrast adjustments.




I love his photos. They are all very cool.


----------

